# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Prison Boss VR: Dans ma tête y'a qu'une cellule!

## Brice2010

Sorti fin août 2017, ce jeu de crafting / gestion / réflexion était resté discret malgré sa victoire aux Microsoft Dream de mars 2018. Prisonnier d'une prison (HAHA) sans pouvoir sortir de votre cellule, vous allez devoir fabriquer différents objets à partir de ressources pour subvenir aux besoins de vos codétenus, tout en augmentant vos revenus pour pouvoir en faire encore plus, au nez et à la barbe des surveillants. En façonnant son gameplay exclusivement pour la VR, on trouve ici un petit jeu très sympathique qui marche sur les plate-bandes de Job Simulator! 










Le fusil à pompe de Chuck Norris est en prison pour port d'arme illégal:


Utilisant un design cartoon très coloré, vous démarrerez le jeu sur une chaise, lumière dans le visage tel un interrogatoire. Le responsable de la police locale diffuse un film aux nouveaux condamnés pour vous montrer comment NE PAS fabriquer une cigarette clandestine. Après la vidéo de quelques secondes, les ingrédients apparaîtront devant vous. Saisir la feuille de papier, la séparer en deux avec ses deux mains. Puis prendre le paquet de tabac, le déverser sur le papier. Il ne restera plus qu'à saisir la feuille à deux mains, en effectuant sur le trackpad un mouvement circulaire pour la rouler. Un dernier coup de langue en l'approchant de sa bouche, et la clope est prête. Plus tard, c'est plus d'une dizaine d'objets différents que vous pourrez fabriquer, mais il faudra d'abord les débloquer.

Après ce tutoriel, vous vous retrouverez dans votre cellule. Disposant de peu d'argent, vous recevez la visite du "dealer" de la prison. Celui-ci vous permet de vendre vos objets fabriqués, mais également d'acheter les ressources nécessaires. Forcément, pour pouvoir progresser, un objet fabriqué est plus cher que la somme de ses ressources. Ce dealer vous permettra également de remplir des missions, qui ne sont rien d'autres que des commandes fermes de gardiens ou autres prisonniers (par exemple 3 cigarettes et 2 courriers érotiques). Terminer ces commandes vous permettra d'améliorer votre réputation. Quand celle-ci atteindra certains palliers, vous débloquerez de nouvelles recettes qui vous seront là aussi expliquées en film.

Une fois vos courses faites, il suffira de cliquer sur l'horloge pour que la nuit arrive: impossible de fabriquer quoi que ce soit de jour. Vous aurez alors peu de temps pour saisir l'ensemble des ressources sur votre table et les assembler. De temps en temps, des gardiens feront leur ronde. S'ils passent devant votre cellule alors qu'un ingrédient ou un craft n'est pas caché, alors ils les saisiront. Il faudra donc aller vite, fabriquer efficacement, sans avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre où vous risquez de tout perdre. Il faudra pour cela les cacher dans le tiroir ou l'unique meuble qui trone dans votre cellule.

Au grès de votre progression, vous pourrez équiper votre pièce pour y ajouter du rangement. Une fois que la nuit est terminée où que vous cliquez de nouveau sur l'horloge, le jour se lèvera, et vous pourrez de nouveau accéder au dealer, et ainsi de suite.




Le point fort du jeu, c'est clairement son gameplay presque parfait. Le jeu existe dans de très nombreuses langues. Les options proposées sont très importantes: jeu assis, debout, ou en room scale. On ne pourra que recommander ce dernier quand il est possible tellement le jeu a été designé pour: vous vous déplacerez dans une vraie (petite) cellule. Dans le cas où vous choisiriez une position statique, le jeu vous permet de saisir les objets à distance en pointant simplement la manette dans leur direction puis en pressant le bouton. Pour vous tourner, il suffira de presser également bouton en orientant votre manette dans la position désirée pour effectuer une rotation de 90°.
Concernant le crafting, les mouvements à effectuer après avoir saisi les ingrédients sont logiques, réalistes, et agréables à réaliser: enrouler une corde, rouler une feuille de tabac, ...



Prison break saison 27:

Le jeu dispose de 3 modes principaux. Le mode histoire vous permettra de crafter jusqu'au succès dans 4 prisons différentes. Vos actions, réussites et échecs vous permettront pour chacune d'entres elles de disposer de 2 fins différentes. Il faudra passer par ce mode pour débloquer toutes les prisons et tous les crafts possibles.
Le mode boss vous permettra de choisir de jouer pendant 20, 30 ou 40 jours dans l'une des 4 prisons où il faudra réussir à atteindre le score le plus élevé. Vous pourrez ensuite continuer en jeu libre.
Pour finir, le mode arcade est une sorte de jeu rapide.

Le jeu comporte également un grand nombre de médailles à débloquer, tel des haut fait: vendre X objets, faire un bénéfice de X dans un temps imparti, boucler X journées sans se faire prendre une seule fois par les gardiens, ...
L'ensemble de ces éléments permet d'allonger artificiellement la durée de vie. Mais le jeu est suffisamment fun en lui même pour y passer du temps, succédant les journées de fabrications (ou plutôt les nuits) sans s'en rendre compte.









Conclusion:


Pour 11,99€, c'est pas donné mais ça vaut clairement le coup. Ca n'est pas le challenge le plus dur à relever, mais le jeu est vraiment bien réalisé. C'est plein de fun, c'est rejouable assez largement. Habitué de la VR et du genre ou non, Prison Boss VR est facile à prendre en main et permet de s'amuser rapidement sans se prendre la tête.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Ca a l'air sympa! Merci pour la review  ::P:

----------


## Darth

Je regarderai aux prochaines promo. Merci !

----------


## eeepc35

Il est aussi sur le Viveport Infinity

----------


## Darth

Sur viveport j'ai pas trouvé un seul jeu valant l'abonnement, meme a 2.5€ par mois

----------


## eeepc35

ca depend de ce que tu as deja

Creed
FisherMan Tale
Ground Hog Day
Freddy 
The Morrigan
Crisis Vigrade
FAilspace
The curious Tales
Battlewake
Dick Wilde 2
Skyworld
Knockout league
Windlands 2
A tech Cybernetric VR
The Wizards
Ultrawings
Prison Bos VR
Pixel Ripped 1989
Torn 
Elven Assassin
Wands
Racket Fury

----------


## Darth

Ouep, bien ce que je dis.

----------


## eeepc35

C'est sûr que tu va pas avoir Half life pour 2.5E par mois.

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour ton test. Le jeu a de bon retour, le fait de jouer à l'échelle d'une pièce est vraiment ce qui me donne envie de l'acheter.



> Pour 11,99€, c'est pas donné mais ça vaut clairement le coup. Ca n'est pas le challenge le plus dur à relever, mais le jeu est vraiment bien réalisé. C'est plein de fun, c'est rejouable assez largement. Habitué de la VR et du genre ou non, Prison Boss VR est facile à prendre en main et permet de s'amuser rapidement sans se prendre la tête.


Pour information, le jeu est à 11.90 en solde à 40% en ce moment. C'est 20e le prix normal il me semble.

----------

